# toilet flush



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

hiya folks i own a b544 2004 on a fiat.
has anyone experienced the toilet flush water continuously trickling after the pump has stopped.
The water is also warm which indicates its coming from the boiler. is there some kind of none return valve broken

cheers


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Keefy.

We had that some years ago which was a valve and filter that had silted up with what looked like mud. They are located in the feed pipe to the flush outlet in the bowl and just needed cleaning. The pipework is wrapped around the outside of the bowl and was accessed by dismantling the toilet from outside the van with the cassette removed. Really awkward job which included the use of a mirror.

There was a downloadable instruction leaflet with pictures for replacing the valve on the Thetford website which made the job easier.

The warm water maybe because the feed pipe runs adjacent to a hot water pipe which you would not normally notice if there was no fault.

Mike


----------



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

cheers mike


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Keefy13, I have had the same problem with my b544, try putting a finger over the water entry point to the bowl and the push the flush button several times ,has worked for me
Smiler


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a look in the water / sanitation forum, I've just found this post there

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-223353-thetford-toilet-bowl-filling-with-water.html

and the water may be warm because the pipe run for the cold supply runs quite close to the hot water pipe. I quite often have my bathroom "cold" water tap running warm - it clears once it's been flushed through.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Had the same fault on mine recently. I had the electronic valve changed but it still leaked very very slowly. The guys who did it (Lodge Farm Leisure, Gunthorpe) also checked the circuit board behind the panel but could find no apparent fault.

Thetford told them that they have never had a faulty valve but I leave you to make up your own minds on that. LFL offered to change the valve as faulty which I accepted and also had them put a new circuit board in. The problem has now gone away.

The circuit board did show some sign of corrosion (2009 van, C250s toilet) but seemingly checked out electrically.

Changing the PCB is a much simpler job than the valve so if you decide to do it yourself then you may wish to try that first.

JohnW


----------



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

hiya john w 
have you any idea of the whereabouts of this electronic valve 

keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I had a similar thing on my c200 cassette although I didn't have warm water coming out. Mine was the electric valve located under the bowl as well.

PDF doc att'd showing how to change it....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/c200_s_cs_electric_valve_754.pdf

Pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> hiya john w have you any idea of the whereabouts of this electronic valve
> keith


Hi Keith,

As mcpezza and Peejay have said it is located between the outer cover and the toilet bowl. The instructions for repairs are located on Thetford's website, just check the sticker in the toilet compartment for your particular model. I will say though that whilst it looks quite straightforward it can be a bit of a pig of a job, hence the reason why I let someone else do mine. Cost me an hour and a half's labour which in the end turned out to be money well spent.

JohnW


----------



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

cheers guys


----------

